# euro lights for 200?



## drunk_monkey (Apr 28, 2004)

Does anyone have these lights or know where to get them? I have a '90 200 and saw this picture and think they look soooo much nicer than the stock lights. I'm not even sure if the picture is of a 200 or another model but I would love to get something similar if available...


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: euro lights for 200? (drunk_monkey)*

Those are not the factory lamps on the European cars, but I've seen them on many 80/90/coupe quattro rally conversions..
Here's a picture of a Euro spec lamped 200


----------



## oldsklaudidub (Aug 29, 2006)

*Re: euro lights for 200? (drunk_monkey)*

yah heres a link to my project page so you can get a better look at what they are.

http://www.motorgeek.com/phpBB...rt=25


----------



## drunk_monkey (Apr 28, 2004)

*Re: euro lights for 200? (oldsklaudidub)*

thanks...thats a nice post of your project http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
have you ever seen someone try to fit those dual-round lights on a 200? i can't imagine there would be to many mods needed to make 'em fit. i think they look so much nicer than the rectangular ones.


----------



## oldsklaudidub (Aug 29, 2006)

*Re: euro lights for 200? (drunk_monkey)*

custom fab. this is what id do. get a pair of the old quad brackets. the get some circle lights and figure out how to mount them. to clean up the gaps and make a clean smooth face. get some wade headlamp covers, cut out circles for the lights and lightly sand the covers and spray then with some gloss black paint. and run the wiring with some 30 or 40 amp relays. id say use four, two for each side one for highs and one for lows.


----------

